
Resonance from Microwaves to Confined Acoustic Vibrations in Viruses - chupa-chups
https://www.nature.com/articles/srep18030
======
ggm
Oh the irony: microwaves demonstrated by science to deactivate viruses.. on a
month where 5g towers are ransacked by conspiracy theorists who believe they
feed the virus.

